# eric



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

eric-You mentioned creme brule on another thread. Do you have a recipe for it?kate


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kate, I have that recipe at my friends in another city, I want to make sure its right and not off the top of my head as they are tempermental,but I will find it and post it for you, I also have another one here that I will put in when I get alittle more time. I will try to due that quickly for you sorry.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

eric,I used to be able to get it at a local restaurant, but they've taken it off the menu. No hurry, but if you ever run into one, I'd appreciate it.Thanks,kate


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

oh, oh,....I want this too! I love creme brule'. Does it have the carmelized top? mmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

L-That's the kind I've had. They used to have it at "The Olive Garden" here, and while the kids got the triple chocolate decadence stuff, I just wanted the creme brule' and an Irish coffee. kate


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Oh No!!!!!Creme Brule - also have a recipe, don't ask, don't know where it is. Have not made it for a while. But I may be able to find the recipe. I was just talking to a friend about it the other night. Maybe now I will make it a point to find the darn thing. Thisis with the carmelize topping. It has to be baked in a ceramic dish and then the dish sits in a larger ceramic dish with water in it. I will look for the recipe. If I don't find it soon, someone remind me please, i'll be lucky if I remember once i get home.Mark


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Until the Creme Brule is posted, I have a custard with brown sugar that I will post. It comes pretty close to Creme Brule. But there is no brown sugar crust on top. Its eaiser to make. Maro


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry guys,I'll get this as fast as I can,I know the recipe kindof off the top of my head,but its for sixty portions and I don't think you want to make that much? So,I have to convert it down.I promise I will try to get to it soon!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay!7 egg yolks1 cup sugarvanilla to taste about 1 1/2 teaspoons1 quart heavy cream2 cups sugarwaterHeat the cream to just under boiling,it needs to be really hot,but careful you don't scald it.Mix the sugar,vanilla,and egg yolks with a wire wip until well blended.Add the hot cream to the mixture,and blend well.In a seperate deep pan melt the 2 cups sugar with 1 cup water until the sugar turns a golden brown.(Be careful of this mixture,it is really hot and will be the worse burn you have ever had if it gets on you)Also,pull it off the heat when it turns golden brown as it will continue to cook off the heat.You need ceramic dishes for this,preferably 6 oz soup cups.Add a 1 1/2 ladle of the sugar mixture to each bottom of the soup cups.Next, with a ladle scoop off the top layer of the egg mixture.Place the cups in a 4 inch deep pan with two inches of water surrounding them.Next,fill the cups up 3/4 of the way to the top with the egg mixture.Cover the pan in tin foil and poke holes in it with a toothpick along the entire pan,three in a row all the way down the pan.. .>. . Like this!. .>This allows the steam to escape!Cook in a preheated oven for 40 to 60 minutes,check them after a half hour, they should be firm with no running in the center when you lightly shake them.Cool for 2 hours in the refrigerator.When serving, take a small knife or toothpick and go around the outside of the cup lightly, to loosen it up. Put a small plate on top of the cup,turn it over and tap lightly and it should fall unto the plate with the syrup cascading over it. Top with a small amount of whipped cream and a mint leaf.Enjoy, these are really good!This is not the truest form of Creme Burlee,but it is really good,and I will look for the true form,where you can flavor the custard with chocolate and expresso,or raspberries.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Eric,Thanks much! I'll try it this weekend.kate


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Eric, your recipe sounds great. Would love to try it, only; what temp should you preheat the oven to - I think you left that out, I would have set it to 350 degrees.Mark


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

With everything going on over the past few days I have forgotten to post my recipe for creme brule. Someone remind me over the weekend and I will dig it out.Mark


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks mark,I did forget that! Preheat the oven to 350 then after 15 minutes with them in the oven, turn it down to 300. OOPS,sorry about that. You can alsp mix half, half&half to half heavy cream and this will give it a lighter texture. I should't post recipes to early in the mourning!


----------

